# Baby + Mae



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well First Sherlene has some faces for you lol
























Mae relaxing next to Sherlene








Baby makin noises so Maes gotta check on her lol
















You see the evil look in her eyes? lol The birds woke the baby up squawking, So she barked at them and gave them dirty looks lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG YOU ARE SO CRAZY AND IRRESPONSIBLE!!!!! 






 ADORABLE!!!!! Sherlene looks like she's thinking "What in the world is that?!"

And I love the caption on the last pic! Do you think she has more mothering instincts since shes had pups?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> And I love the caption on the last pic! Do you think she has more mothering instincts since shes had pups?


No Mae is terrified of children. She has been shot with bb guns, hit with rocks and sticks by kids. She trys to stay as far from them as possible.

She is never aggressive, but would rather not be near them.

Which is sad because she loves kids lmao I know weird huh?

She loves kids and wants to see them but they scare the crap outta her. My kids are the only ones she is allowed to play with ( well Fish baby is to little lol).

She is great with the baby and has no issues with Fish but other kids she could do with out.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> No Mae is terrified of children. She has been shot with bb guns, hit with rocks and sticks by kids. She trys to stay as far from them as possible.
> 
> She is never aggressive, but would rather not be near them.
> 
> ...


Aww poor Mae!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah its sad. Thats why I no longer leave my dogs out when I am not home. bout 4 years ago my dogs lived outside alot, but I have had to many dogs attacked by people in their own d*mn yard, and the dogs have NEVER caused harm or trouble for anyone.

When they are young it can ruin a good dog.

If we are outside in public she is great with kids. When she is in her yard is when they scare her, since at her own home is where he has been attacked.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow dogs attacked by people in their own yard! SAD! I know it goes on. But it reminds me of dogs going into other yards to attack people. It's a two sided thing!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

poor mae, it looks like she got into a fight with a porcupine! shes so yummy, tho, and she looks at least content to just lay on the couch with little sherlene!

kids are a-holes. ima kick their bootys


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow dogs attacked by people in their own yard! SAD! I know it goes on. But it reminds me of dogs going into other yards to attack people. It's a two sided thing!


Yep. I have actually lost dogs to poison by people. That was the last straw. Everyone was moved inside.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Adorable pics. God I didnt realize how much snoop looks like his momma.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

That baby is adorable!!! I love the couch pics. Noone will bother her!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> poor mae, it looks like she got into a fight with a porcupine!


That dog! My lord she been in a fight with almost every dog I have owned with her! Shes been DA since 12 weeks. She just wanted to lay on the couch with baby Fish. The other dogs would try to get her to play and she would growl and snarl at them and they would go away. She would cuddle up to Fish and lay there all day.









She is always kept separate since about a year old, but over the years she has got with several of my other dogs.

She is the reason I am so crate and rotate strict and why I lecture people with multiple dogs. lol. Believe me I have had to separate more than my share of fights and I don't want others to have to learn the hard way like I have.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

THE BABY IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO IS MAE!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> That dog! My lord she been in a fight with almost every dog I have owned with her! Shes been DA since 12 weeks. She just wanted to lay on the couch with baby Fish. The other dogs would try to get her to play and she would growl and snarl at them and they would go away. She would cuddle up to Fish and lay there all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG That picture is priceless!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what a CUTE picture! Poor gal, shes just fightin' and rackin up the scars! still a cutie-patootie! how old is she now?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> what a CUTE picture! Poor gal, shes just fightin' and rackin up the scars! still a cutie-patootie! how old is she now?


Going on 5  Getting old on me.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww! but 5 is prime! she's still got many years to go! haha! when their whole mouth turns white, thats when they're gettin' up there.... haha.


----------

